# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  عبد العزيز الميمني

## محمد طه شعبان

عبد العزيز بن عبد الكريم بن يعقوب الميمني الراجكوتي الأثري
تاريخ الوفاة	1398
ترجمة المصنف	عبد العزيز الميمني الراجكوتي (1306 - 1398 هـ) (1888 - 1978 م)


أديب، باحث، محقق، لغوي، خبير بالمخطوطات ونوادر الكتب. [عاش في الهند (وفيها وُلد) وباكستان (وفيها تُوفي)، وزار عددًا من الدول العربية والإسلامية، منها: مصر وسورية والعراق وتركيا]


ولد ببلدة راجكوت، على الساحل الغربي للهند. واستكمل دراساته العالية في لكنهؤ ورامبور ودهلي، ودرس على شيوخ كبار، وتعمق في علوم اللغة والأدب، وحفظ من الشعر العربي القديم ما يزيد على سبعين ألف بيت! وبدأ حياة التعليم، وعين رئيساً لقسم اللغة العربية في الجامعة الإسلامية بعليكره، وأسندت اليه مناصب علمية أخرى، وقد مثل إدارة معهد الدراسات الإسلامية لمعارف باكستان إلى أن توفاه الله.
وكان يعرف من أنباء الثقافة وأخبار العلماء والأدباء والشعراء في بلاد الهند وفارس وما يجاورهما، ما لا يعرفه سواه من أبناء البلاد العربية. وأتاح له اطلاعه على خزائن الهند وخبرته وفطنته ومعاناته أن يتهدَّى إلى الفرائد النوادر من المخطوطات العربية في الهند، وأن يتحف المكتبة العربية بما تيسَّر له طبعه منها.
وكان يشارك إلى جانب تدريسه وتأليفه - في النشاط اللغوي والأدبي - بمحاضراته ومقالاته وتحقيقاته التي ينشرها أو يلقيها في المؤتمرات.
وتم انتخابه عضواً مراسلاً في المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق في سنة 1928، وكان آنذاك في الأربعين من عمره وظل عضواً في المجمع خمسين عاماً أو يزيد. وكان قلبه يخفق بحب دمشق وأهلها، زارها أكثر من مرة. ثم أصبح عضواً مراسلاً في مجمع القاهرة.
وبدأ رحلته الشهيرة إلى البلاد العربية وتركيا، منذ سنة 1354 هـ، فاطلع على نوادر المخطوطات، واستعانت به وزارة الثقافة بدمشق للاستفادة من خبرته في هذا المجال (1)


ومن تحقيقاته التي وقفتُ على عناوينها:
- الطرائف الأدبية: وهي مجموعة من الشعر (تصحيح وتخريج ومعارضة على النسخ المختلفة وتذييل). - القاهرة: لجنة التأليف والترجمة، 1356 هـ، 305 ص.
- سمط اللآلي في شرح أمالي القالي/لأبي عبيد البكري (نسخ وتصحيح وتحقيق وتخريج وإضافة). - ط 2 - بيروت: دار الحديث، 1404 هـ، 972، 130 ص.
- ديوان حميد بن ثور الهلالي. وفيه بائية أبي وفاء الإيادي (صنعة). - القاهرة: الدار القومية، 1384 هـ، 173 ص. - (المكتبة العربية؛ 23).
- ديوان سحيم عبد بني الحسحاس (تحقيق). - القاهرة: الدار القومية، 1384 هـ، 70 ص. - (المكتبة العربية؛ 19).
- أبو العلاء وما إليه. فائت شعر أبي العلاء. رسالة الملاكئة (تصحيح وشرح). - القاهرة: المطبعة السلفية، 1344 هـ.
- الوحشيات: وهو الحماسة الصغرى/لأبي تمام الطائي (تعليق وتحقيق، وزاد في حواشيه محمود محمد شاكر). - القاهرة: دار المعارف، 1383 هـ، 377 ص. - (ذخائر العرب؛ 33).
- الفاضل في اللغة والأدب/لأبي العباس المبرد (تحقيق). - القاهرة: دار الكتب المصرية، 1375 هـ، 165 ص.
- نسب عدنان وقحطان/لأبي العباس المبرد (تصحيح وشكل ومعارضة). - القاهرة: لجنة التأليف والترجمة، 1354 هـ، 24 ص.
- المنقوص والممدود/للفراء. والتنبيهات/لعلي بن حمزة (تحقيق). - القاهرة: دار المعارف، 1397 هـ - (ذخائر العرب؛ 41).
- أبواب مختارة من كتاب أبي يوسف يعقوب بن إسحاق الأصبهاني من النسخة الفريدة. - القاهرة: المطبعة السلفية، 1350 هـ، 45 ص.
- الفاضل/لأبي العباس المبرد (تحقيق). - القاهرة: دار الكتب المصرية، 1375 هـ، 167 ص.
- فهارس سمط اللآلئ على غرار مبتكر فريد. - عليكره، الهند، د. ن.
__________
(1) مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق مج 54 ج 1 (صفر 1399 هـ) ص 236 - 279 بقلم شاكر الفحام. وفيه حديث وتحليل لمؤلفاته، وانظر العدد الذي يليه ص 210، والبحث الإسلامي مج 29 ع 2 ص 51. وأصدرت مجلة المجمع العلمي الهندي - التي يصدرها المجمع العلمي الهندي بجامعة عليكره بالهند - عدداً ممتازاً عنه (راجع عرضاً له في مجلة البعث الإسلامي مج 31 ع 10 (رجب 1407 هـ) ص 93 - 97).
https://shamela.ws/index.php/author/2852

----------


## السليماني

رحمه الله وغفر له ...

----------

